# adoption forms?



## BoomandBolt (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm looking for a good adoption form to use for this girl I rescued from the shelter last week (the shelter KNEW my intent to adopt her out). Any samples? Any advice?


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Are you looking for an adoption application or an adoption contract? 

You can print off a copy of our adoption application if you go to www.shepherdrescue.org 

Do you have an established GSD rescue in your area? Perhaps they can be of help to you with your placement.


----------

